# freebsd and qemu



## Orioa (Apr 9, 2010)

I have installed windows xp in qemu i have gotten it to run including sound the only issue i have is getting my internet in device manager my nic card has a yellow quataion i have followed instruction from one of the post here but still having issues if someone can help i would appreciate it


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 9, 2010)

Topic removed from the HowTo section -> Posting in Howtos & FAQs


----------

